# Crisps



## Kaylz (Feb 17, 2017)

I used to be a big fan of crisps could eat a few bags a night easily, I now have a bin liner full of lower carb crisps mainly quavers, wotsits and space raiders but I never seem to have a fancy for them anymore, getting to the point where I'm going to end up giving them to the OH as they will probably end up going out of date, any else found this like going off crisps etc x


----------



## Manda1 (Feb 17, 2017)

No I still like them x lol x I usually eat lentil lights blue cheese flavour x yum x but I have always preferred sweet to savoury things


----------



## grovesy (Feb 17, 2017)

Unfortunately I can till eat bags if the wind is blowing that way.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 17, 2017)

I used to be bad with nik naks I could eat like 4 bags in a go, now I don't even take a fancy to them, I bought the wotsits etc as a lower carb option and feel now like I've wasted money haha x


----------



## weecee (Feb 17, 2017)

Walkers Ready Salted for me. Crisps do spike me but I still have the odd pack as a treat,  and a fresh crisp sandwich is divine but a very rare occasion these days sadly


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 17, 2017)

I have the odd bag but have cut down a lot, l like the pickled onion space raiders!


----------



## Debbie k (Feb 17, 2017)

Walkers french Fries i have occasionally


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 18, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I have the odd bag but have cut down a lot, l like the pickled onion space raiders!


You've put me right in the mood for anything pickled oniony now haha, it's the beef one's I have in atm x


----------



## grovesy (Feb 18, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> You've put me right in the mood for anything pickled oniony now haha, it's the beef one's I have in atm x


Cheese and beetroot sandwiches with pickled onions is one of my all time favourite.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 18, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Cheese and beetroot sandwiches with pickled onions is one of my all time favourite.


Hmmm never tried beetroot with cheese, but there's nothing better than cheese and pickled onions, I used to love going shopping on a Saturday morning with my mum and my grandad when I was younger to get to the supermarket and find they were handing out cheese cubes and pickled onions on cocktail sticks  x


----------



## grovesy (Feb 18, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Hmmm never tried beetroot with cheese, but there's nothing better than cheese and pickled onions, I used to love going shopping on a Saturday morning with my mum and my grandad when I was younger to get to the supermarket and find they were handing out cheese cubes and pickled onions on cocktail sticks  x


I have been eating for over 50 years.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Feb 19, 2017)

Pork Scratchings are the way forward


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 19, 2017)

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Pork Scratchings are the way forward




How many carbs are in them? I haven't had them since a teenager!


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Feb 19, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> How many carbs are in them? I haven't had them since a teenager!



Zero - Nada - Zilch - 0


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 19, 2017)

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Zero - Nada - Zilch - 0



Thanks, looks like I'll have to invest is some


----------

